# Getting a Beast Physique?



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Or Strongman physique.

If your goal was to look something like Marius Pudzianowski or Derek Poundstone is BBing type lifting a waste of time?

What is the main difference, as it looks like Strongman arent as cut as BBers so carrying more BF equals more strength??

Although looking at Luke Stoltman in the WSM last week, he seemed in very different shape than the others, he was more cut, but a beast. I dont see BBers looking like that...

I will never achieve anything near the two guys mentioned above, but if I was to train and switch from BBing type routines, to SM type routines,

would my body take more of a strongman/beast appearance?

What does an actual SM routine look like?

At the moment i am doing a PPL routine and using 5x5 style training on the big lifts. Is this not going to help if you wanted to obtain a SM physique.?

And is the diet always in a major surplus???

Need some guidance as kinda caught in a rut as to continue BBing, but think that maybe SM training would suit me as i am more geared towards looking like that.

sorry for the rambling. any feedback appreciated as always.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

It all depends on genetics, diet/bodyfat, peds etc.

Just eat a large amount of decent cals 3500+ depending on bodyweight and lift heavy stuff.

Heavy compound exercises, powerlifting routines with event work thrown in often.

Find a novice comp and enter it:thumbup1:


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

pudzian used to workout 6 days a week, twice per day. in the morning a typical bb high volume split and evening strongman. beside that karate and swimming (have relatives in his village)

his brother is massive as well


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Or Strongman physique.
> 
> If your goal was to look something like Marius Pudzianowski or Derek Poundstone is BBing type lifting a waste of time?
> 
> ...


Most strongmen do carry more BF - one of the reasons for that tends to be as soon as your over 105kg there are no weight categories. You might as well always eat and train in a calorie surplus so not to limit your gains. There is obviously a limit to this though .... I would say in the last ten years or so strongman has progressed from having excessively fat competitors (that are incredibly strong) to a much leaner competitor.

Training will be based heavily around the compound lifts - that is where the base strength will come from. There will then be some accessory work, and comp specific work - stones, medlay, etc etc. I would say the biggest difference with strongman and BB initially is varying the equipment used. For example with deadlifts - trap bar, standard, fat bar, etc etc

If your looking to progress from 5x5 something like Wendlers Boring But Big would be worth considering... allows you to add in some more specific exercises to assist you meeting your goals 

Good luck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Or Strongman physique.
> 
> If your goal was to look something like Marius Pudzianowski or Derek Poundstone is BBing type lifting a waste of time?
> 
> ...


You will fail if you doubt yourself , years of heavy lifting and you will look a beast its that simple .


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> You will fail if you doubt yourself , years of heavy lifting and you will look a beast its that simple .


yes mate, patience and years of training. i am slowly beginning to understand this! i am (was) an impatient basturd.

only been lifting seriously and consistently this year since May, always been on and off over the years and made little to no gains due to lack of consistency.

its really been this site that has made me aware of a lot of things that i previously disregarded. especially diet.

in about 5 years i may be close to a build like yours (nohomo :whistling: )

cheers for all the above replies guys!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> yes mate, patience and years of training. i am slowly beginning to understand this! i am (was) an impatient basturd.
> 
> only been lifting seriously and consistently this year since May, always been on and off over the years and made little to no gains due to lack of consistency.
> 
> ...


to get a build like mine is easy .

eat pie (lots of pies)

lift heavy sh1t

eat doughnuts between sets

lift heavy sh1t

its that easy


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

polishmate said:


> pudzian used to workout 6 days a week, twice per day. in the morning a typical bb high volume split and evening strongman. beside that karate and swimming (have relatives in his village)
> 
> his brother is massive as well


Don't think you can get a better physic than that


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> yes mate, patience and years of training. i am slowly beginning to understand this! i am (was) an impatient basturd.
> 
> only been lifting seriously and consistently this year since May, always been on and off over the years and made little to no gains due to lack of consistency.
> 
> ...


exactly, that statement rings true, consistency is the key :thumbup1:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

bail said:


> Don't think you can get a better physic than that


lol no mate. hes a fking beast. although i will aspire and train like i can get a physique like that mate.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> to get a build like mine is easy .
> 
> eat pie (lots of pies)
> 
> ...


i will post a pic of my dinner in a few mins.... let me know if that is the dinner of a strongman ... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

Naw, this will do me....glad I've got the height to try and pull it off


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

bail said:


> Don't think you can get a better physic than that


how long have you been training mate? your a fking unit


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i will post a pic of my dinner in a few mins.... let me know if that is the dinner of a strongman ... :lol:


Shame I didn't do a pick of my fry up, although done in oven....I'm sure even the fried bread alone = 400 +


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> how long have you been training mate? your a fking unit


Since I was 18 23 now so five good years started to make good progress recently, still a long to go till I achieve that look tho lol


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> to get a build like mine is easy .
> 
> eat pie (lots of pies)
> 
> ...


 @Hafpor



8 sausages , 4 black pudding, 3 pork chops, 3 fried eggs and a portion of curry beans... :lol:

im fing drooling all over the keyboard


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> @Hafpor
> 
> View attachment 142427
> 
> ...


**** you beat me, 3 sausages, 3 bacon,2 eggs, baked beans, fried bread.

Fair play mate :thumb:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> **** you beat me, 3 sausages, 3 bacon,2 eggs, baked beans, fried bread.
> 
> Fair play mate :thumb:


 :lol:

this is the biggest dinner i have had for a while to be honest.

now down to 1 chop, 1 black pudding and half a sausage.... must..... continue.... :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> :lol:
> 
> this is the biggest dinner i have had for a while to be honest.
> 
> now down to 1 chop, 1 black pudding and half a sausage.... must..... continue.... :wacko:


Thank **** for that  . You had me worried...

If my misses saw that dinner, she wouldn't want to feed me for the next 2 days :lol:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Thank **** for that  . You had me worried...
> 
> If my misses saw that dinner, she wouldn't want to feed me for the next 2 days :lol:


haha, my misses came in to the kitchen and looked disgusted

not sure if that was because of what was on my plate or at the state of the kitchen :lol:

god damn it i hate tidying up when im like a burst couch.

i wont eat till tomorrow lunch time .... now where is that ben and jerrys


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> haha, my misses came in to the kitchen and looked disgusted
> 
> not sure if that was because of what was on my plate or at the state of the kitchen :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol same her, she was bitching at all the smoke and spitting from the pan......maybe later another pint of milk and big bowl of ready brek...


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Lol same her, she was bitching at all the smoke and spitting from the pan......maybe later another pint of milk and big bowl of ready brek...


haha exact same here. smoke alarm went off aswell. :lol:

dont know how you can eat again tonight mate, i am fking done. although defo got room for this ben and jerrys cookie dough that is left!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> @Hafpor
> 
> View attachment 142427
> 
> ...


i must say that made my mouth water a little!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

big steve said:


> i must say that made my mouth water a little!


it was great at the time.... starting to feel kinda sick now.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> it was great at the time.... starting to feel kinda sick now.


the things you gotta do lol


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> it was great at the time.... starting to feel kinda sick now.


bulk4life bro.

who needs bacon when you got pork chops?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> bulk4life bro.
> 
> who needs bacon when you got pork chops?


i had 3 more pork chops with sausages and smothered with chilli sauce again today for me lunch 

was gooood


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i had 3 more pork chops with sausages and smothered with chilli sauce again today for me lunch
> 
> was gooood


way to do it bro.

in the last 4 months ive not been worrying about kcals my overal strength / muscle gains have been stupid. just eat.


----------

